# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Lẩu ngon nhà hàng J cho mùa đông!

## hdungp31

Lẩu ngon Nhà Hàng J 130 Nguyễn Khánh Toàn - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội.Vào những ngày mùa đông lạnh giá, nhất là những bữa liên hoan cuối năm, không gì thú vị bằng việc cùng bạn bè, người thân quây quần quanh nồi lẩu nóng hổi, thơm ngon vừa trò chuyện vừa thưởng thức.Một số món lẩu của Nhà hàng J cho 4 - 6 người.Những ưu đãi:+Giá cả hấp dẫn.+Phục vụ miễn phí+Nhân viên phục vụ nhiệt tình, thân thiện.+Có phòng riêng cho khách hàng có nhu cầu.+ Đảm bảo về chất lượng, thực phẩm chế biến có nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ ràng.+ CAM KẾT KHÔNG SỬ DỤNG GÀ, VỊT, ẾCH CÔNG NGHIỆP TRONG CHẾ BIẾN!Lưu ý:+ Giá trên chưa bao gồm đồ uống và VAT.Để biết thêm thông tin quý khách vui lòng liên hệ:Đ/c: Nhà hàng J - restaurant 130 Nguyễn Khánh Toàn - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội.ĐT: 04.66817165 - Hotline: 01999963888 (Mr. Đạt) - Manager: 0917798686 (Mr. Tuấn)Website:  - Facebook: www.facebook.com/HoiThichNhaHangJ/  Trân trọng cảm ơn sự ủng hộ của Quý khách hàng!

----------


## trangon09

tuyệt vời cảm ơn nhé

----------

